# Bottle size,types



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Try getting a catalog from midwestsupplies.com 
They carry bottles in several sizes and corks, and all you would probably need.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Try a variety to figure out what you like. I usually avoid anything that requires a cork.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

see:http://www.waterloocontainer.com/

I found a clear champagne style for sparkling melomels


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

A corker (rented) will cork most any corked type bottle. Swingtops (Grolsch among others) are easy to use and have some neat "traditional" appeal. American champagne bottles hold pressure and accept a cap (use a bench or hand capper). 

Really anything that can be sanitized and closed will work.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

pamlicofootball said:


> I am new at meadmaking. I have read so much about bottles and corks, screw bottles, I am confused. I want to make about 10 gals of mead over a year time. I want to age the mead for about a year. I do not want to drink mead every day, just on Holidays and special events with my friends. Can anyone suggest a medium bottle size,(3/4 opening?) cork or screw type. I appreciate the help.


 I am using the " super size " grolsch bottles, 32oz , thats 2 1/2 pints in 1 pour ; makes alot less work during bottling


----------



## pamlico (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody!!


----------

